# Alternate project- Due Feb 29th



## Big Bully (Feb 18, 2008)

On this project you need to find letters of the alphabet in nature or in construction... aka buildings or furnishings.


Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Puscas (Feb 18, 2008)

nice. You don't mean letters as in people's names on walls, do you? You mean an A-shaped flower (for example), or a river curved like a C,  and stuff like that.  Right? :blushing:





pascal


----------



## MissMia (Feb 18, 2008)

Does this work for the letter "O"? DH says no, but I'm posting anyway!!!


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 18, 2008)

Yep that works Christina...
Yea I am talking about like an A in branches or an object...
Like this... A "t" found in between the doors of my fridge.


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 18, 2008)

So  keep your eyes open... And good luck. I am going to see if I can find more.


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 18, 2008)

Puscas said:


> nice. You don't mean letters as in people's names on walls, do you? *You mean an A-shaped flower (for example), or a river curved like a C, and stuff like that. Right?* :blushing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Yes that would be right.. Or as I also said you can find it in construction, doors.. Buildings, trees.. anything.. Just look for the letters of the alphabet in odd settings.  :thumbup:


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 18, 2008)

A 'M' I found in a snow drift.


----------



## brianne5499 (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## MissMia (Feb 19, 2008)

Good job!



brianne5499 said:


>


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 19, 2008)

Yeah.. There ya go!!! Very nice.. I definately like the contrast of the black and white.

Oh and welcome to TPF!


----------



## brianne5499 (Feb 19, 2008)

THANKS!:blushing:


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 19, 2008)

Anytime! That is what we are here for.


----------



## MissMia (Feb 19, 2008)

Here is the letter X.  I found this in my neighbor's front yard.


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 19, 2008)

HOOORAY!!! Nice one Christina! Perfect! Black and white with a hint of green... Very nice!

BTW... Where are you that you have green leaves!? I am jealous!


----------



## MissMia (Feb 19, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> BTW... Where are you that you have green leaves!? I am jealous!


 
Just north of Phoenix, AZ! We've had so much rain this winter that everything is green.


----------



## Spidy (Feb 20, 2008)

S .... X

No subliminal message there!!


----------



## schuylercat (Feb 20, 2008)

Working from home today, and between meetings I wandered the house in search of letters, and found absolutely nothing.  Nothing nothing nothing.  Nada.  Zippo.  I started thinking "I just suck at this whole photography thing" (could be true...) when I saw this X...






...in the back of a chair in the dining room.  So I got all kinds of excited and shot the pic, popped the card out of the camera, popped into into the computer and then...






There's this stylized lower case "i" in the vent on my computer.  Had to see the right light reflected off the case to get it.

That was fun and made me think very three dimensionally - cool assignment.

Now the BIG challenge: find a LETTER in FOOD that is RED.  Hmm...


----------



## keithg (Feb 20, 2008)

ok, the door has an "h" and the saw is kind of like a jagged "o"


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 20, 2008)

schuylercat said:


> Working from home today, and between meetings I wandered the house in search of letters, and found absolutely nothing. Nothing nothing nothing. Nada. Zippo. I started thinking "I just suck at this whole photography thing" (could be true...) when I saw this X...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I totally saw a capital "R! But awesome pictures!'


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 20, 2008)

Great pictures everyone! I get excited everytime I see someone post in this thread.. lol
Thank you for participating, and I am excited to see what everyone else comes up with! Happy shooting!


----------



## schuylercat (Feb 21, 2008)

...but I didn't see it until you mentioned it, Meg.  In fact, there's an A in there as well.  All the better, this assignment.

And Keithg - your shots are very, very lovely.  The contrast is so broad they look almost infrared...or like an HDR black and white.  Really nice work.

Oh, and I made my personal "ultimate assignment" challenge work last night!  I made stuffed bell peppers and found the letter "D" in RED FOOD - pininging all three February assignments!  And before I could set up a shot, my son ate it.  Sigh.

So...I did this: 

The letter "O"...
"Red" lunar eclipse...
"Food"?  Well, the moon is made of cheese, right?






Best I could do - my old lenses stopped working with my new camera body, and I got five practice shots of the eclipse off before the lens failed entirely again.


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 21, 2008)

Wow that is gorgeous! I couldn't even see the Lunar eclipse, it was cloudy here..


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 21, 2008)

Man did you scream at your son and tell him he ate your assignment.. LOL


----------



## schuylercat (Feb 21, 2008)

I just made him share his supper with me!


----------



## WayneS (Feb 21, 2008)

I took a few shots of the moon too...not great shots, but there was a very distinct blue, what looked like a planet up and to the right of the moon in all my shots.  Was using my 300mm zoom on a tripod with remote.  Turned out, at least from what I hear, there was another planet that was supposed to be aligned with the sun, moon and earth at the same time.   Saturn perhaps? Dunno, kinda cool though seeing it in the pic.  From the color, woulda suspected Venus.  Anyone know?


----------



## schuylercat (Feb 22, 2008)

...below and to the left.  I'll have to look that up.


----------



## schuylercat (Feb 22, 2008)

Regulus.  Slightly above and to the right, bright and blue, one of the brightest stars in the nigth sky from what I read.


----------



## WayneS (Feb 22, 2008)

I think it was Regulus.  Did some research myself.  Given how clear it was in the photo, looked like a planet..but being a noob that I am, the shot was out of really out of focus.  Posted a pic in the general gallery section of the forum.  Thanks for the info though.  If it wasn't so late and cold out, I would have gone out and attempted to shot more pictures.


----------



## DanGrasley (Feb 22, 2008)

Here is the letter 'A'.


----------



## kundalini (Feb 22, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> I totally saw a capital "R! But awesome pictures!'


I see a small "i".  It took a while though.


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 23, 2008)

DanGrasley said:


> Here is the letter 'A'.


 

You have a lower case 'a' in your photo also. Great job.


----------



## Battou (Feb 24, 2008)

M&T
(Croped from another shot)





(I saw T's but take your pic, there is I's and M's too)


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 24, 2008)

Those are fantastic Battou!!


----------



## Dioboleque (Feb 24, 2008)

The Letter V


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 24, 2008)

Oh sweet


----------



## KVB1085 (Feb 26, 2008)

the letter A


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 26, 2008)

That is very creative... How did the spiders know your assignment?!

Oh you have them trained don't you!
Very nice!


----------



## KVB1085 (Feb 26, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> That is very creative... How did the spiders know your assignment?!
> 
> Oh you have them trained don't you!
> Very nice!




i wouldn't get near that if it was spiders!!!

it was an old caterpillars nest!!! lol


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 26, 2008)

I totally would have been up there if it were spiders! But then again... I live a life of somewhat danger and borderline stupidity.. lmao
Even still, way cool picture!


----------



## WayneS (Feb 26, 2008)

How about an "A"?


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 26, 2008)

You have an A and a T in that one!


----------



## WayneS (Feb 26, 2008)

LOL, or a bunch of "W"'s or "U"'s.  I probably should have lightened up the photo a little before submitting it though...kinda dreary day out today.


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 26, 2008)

Eh no biggy.. It is still cool.. I like the blue door!


----------



## Dioboleque (Feb 26, 2008)

The Letter W


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 1, 2008)

Another 'S' (on its wings)....


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 1, 2008)

Awesome! Way to go!
Everyone is doing awesome! Thank you for contributing to this assignment! 
Anty how the heck did you find the one butterfly/moth with letters on its wings?! LOL


----------

